# How big are "big" hands?



## Weston (Jul 3, 2009)

I have pretty large hands and i wanted to know what was considered to be "big".

my thumb-pinky span is 9.5 inches from tip to tip.

thumb: 2.75 inches
forefinger. 3.4 inches
Middle finger: 3.5 inches
ring finger: 3.4 inches
pinky: 2.5 inches

is that considered to be pretty big?
how big are your hands?


----------



## imaghost (Jul 3, 2009)

That is the size of your fingers though... 


thumb-pinky span is 9 inches
thumb: 2 5/8 inches
forefinger. 3 1/8 inches
Middle finger: 3 11/16 inches
ring finger: 3 1/4 inches
pinky: 2 3/4 inches


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Pietersmieters (Jul 3, 2009)

Sick! If I do that, I can only cover 3,5 cubes... I guess I have tiny hands then


----------



## (X) (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't consider myself bighanded, but I can do that...


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 3, 2009)

Rachmaninoff's hands were pretty big.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 3, 2009)

I have tiny hands and I realise that when I hold my 7x7x7


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


>



You do have pretty big hands, but being able to do that also depends on how far you can stretch your thumb and pinky sideways.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 3, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Sick! If I do that, I can only cover 3,5 cubes... I guess I have tiny hands then


I can only cover about 3 1/3

P:


----------



## TMOY (Jul 3, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Rachmaninoff's hands were pretty big.


Rachmaninoff was able to play a 12th on the piano, which probably meant a thumb-pinky span of about 10.5 inches. (My own span is slightly over 9.5 in and I can play a 11th.)


----------



## kahman10 (Jul 3, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I have tiny hands and I realise that when I hold my 7x7x7



i have trouble holding a 7x7 and i have fairly large hands.


----------



## pixelguy (Jul 3, 2009)

Weston said:


> I have pretty large hands and i wanted to know what was considered to be "big".
> my thumb-pinky span is 9.5 inches from tip to tip.
> how big are your hands?



You made me curious so I justed check and my thumb-pinky span is 10 inches...I've yet to meet anyone with larger hands than me (not that I go around checking everyday  ) 

That's probably why my PB is only 42 seconds on the 3x3....these cubes are so small....you should see how a keychain cube looks in my hands!

half the comments on my youtube videos are about the size of my hands....now I know why


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2009)

pixelguy said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > I have pretty large hands and i wanted to know what was considered to be "big".
> ...




Your 3x3 average isn't only 42 due to the size of your hands. My span is like 10" as well. Lucas, and many others also have a similar size. The person with the biggest hands I've ever seen is Frank Morris though. His hands almost dwarf mine... its insane.


Another issue that comes with hand size is actually finger length. For me, my hands are large, but my fingers aren't extraordinarily long. I have normally proportioned hands just blown up. Most of the other people who's hand spands are similar to mine seem to have much longer fingers and smaller palm sizes. I think my overall hand size, not finger length, makes larger cubes more comfortable. (My middle finger is only 4" long)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 3, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I have relitavely small hands
But I have this weard ability to stretch my thumb and pinky very wide.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't have the power to play a 12th when my hands are so stretched out, but I can hold them down if my other hand helps to get it down  I can play an 8th with ring+pinky btw.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 3, 2009)

Whoah. I cover the exact same amount of cube as lucas does.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 3, 2009)

thumb-pinky span: 9.0 inches
thumb: 2.5 inches
forefinger. 3.1 inches
Middle finger: 3.7 inches
ring finger: 3.5 inches
pinky: 2.8 inches

What is the proper way to measure the length of fingers? My proportions are quite different from yours.

I don't know why I have small thumb and long ring finger.


----------



## Erik (Jul 3, 2009)

I measure 4 cubes ^^


----------



## Weston (Jul 3, 2009)

TMOY said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Rachmaninoff's hands were pretty big.
> ...



I can reach a 11th comfortably, but i can reach a 12th.


and when i do the cube thing that lucas did, im almost as big as him, but i can barely reach the middle cubie on the last cube with my thumb


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 3, 2009)

Big hands equals big gloves!


----------



## Pedro (Jul 3, 2009)

I measure 4 cubes, and I can reach a 10th on the piano


----------



## mark3 (Jul 3, 2009)

I just worked on getting my thumb and pinky finger as far away from each other as possible for about 5 minutes. I can get 5 cubes, and a 7x7 fits into my palm with a little room to spare. 

The only person I have ever met with bigger hands then me was Shaq when I went to a Lakers game years back. He could easily do 7 or 8 cubes.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 3, 2009)

mark3 said:


> The only person I have ever met with bigger hands then me was Shaq when I went to a Lakers game years back. He could easily do 7 or 8 cubes.



I don't believe it. My hand is 20.5cm long and 23.4cm from tip to tip. The ratio is about 1.1415.

As of 2002, the biggest normal hand-- Hussain Bisad of Somalia's measure 26.9cm from the wrist to the tip of his middle finger. 26.9*1.1415 = 30.705cm
30.705/5.6=5.48 cubes. Just an estimate, but I don't think I could be off by more than 1 or 2 cm. Are you using standard size cubes?


----------



## andatude (Jul 3, 2009)

My hand covers 4 cubes.


----------



## panyan (Jul 3, 2009)

Weston said:


> my thumb-pinky span is 9.5 inches from tip to tip.



mine is between that and 9.75 inches


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


>



From Pink to thumb I cover 4 cubes. Weee


----------



## mark3 (Jul 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > The only person I have ever met with bigger hands then me was Shaq when I went to a Lakers game years back. He could easily do 7 or 8 cubes.
> ...



Let me do some math real quick to see if i'm not crazy.

1cube=2.5 inches

My ratio is 1.29, being 7.75 inces long and a smidge under 10 inches tip to tip. The average of our ratios is 1.22 inches, so I will use that as a base.

All sources on the internet say Shaq has a hand length of 11-12 inches. So I will go with 11.5. Therefore, his tip to tip would be roughly 13.98, so basically 14 inches. So 5.6 cubes. My estimate was way off(probably because I was 11 when I met him), but my hand size is definitely right. I'm 6 foot 8.5 inches, so I am bounud to have pretty big hands. Plus. it's only half a cube bigger than Lucas.


----------



## Lance Taylor (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought my hands were pretty big, but they span 1/2 a cubie less than lucas' hands do.

Oscar Peterson has big hands. It pisses me off.

But yea, I think big hands are better than small for cubing.. could be wrong though. I know Weston, that your hands are probably much larger than mine. And you know what they say about guys with big hands... 

they wear big gloves!

Yeah, yea I know. cpt.Justice beat me to it. Couldn't resist though.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 4, 2009)

My hand spans 4 and 1/3 cubes, but I'm only 5 foot 8 right now.


----------



## Dene (Jul 4, 2009)

I get three cubes and two cubies. I have small hands, and fat fingers. Not quite optimal for cubing :/


----------



## TMOY (Jul 4, 2009)

mark3 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 1cube=2.5 inches
> ...


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 4, 2009)

TMOY said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > 1cube=2.5 inches
> ...



Wrong quote.  I said 1 cube = 5.6 cm

Mark, 
14/2.25 = 6.22.

I still doubt that Shaq's hand is 11.5 in. The WR was 26.9cm, which is around 10.6 in.
Since your proportion is 1.29, while mine is 1.14, I will calculate again using your ratio. 26.9*1.29= 34.7cm. 34.7/5.6= 6.197 cubes. I think Shaq would be slightly smaller than that, so probably around 6 cubes. You also messed up your calculation. 11.5*1.29=14.835, or 6.6 cubes. Your ratio is really crazy!
Now I'm interested in everyone else's ratio of tip of thumb to tip of pinky compared to tip of middle to bottom of palm.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 4, 2009)

I got 3 and some change. I'm not surprised though I'm small. 5" 5'. I'm 17 by the way hahahahahaha.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought I had big hands, they are 4 cubes from thumb to pinky. Lucas you really have big hands, lol. I can't stretch mine in a straight line like that though, it's more like a V shape.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine cover three cubes a two 3x3x3 and a 4x4x4 ES. That is small.

Lucas nice pic and man you do have large hands


----------



## lotsofsocks (Jul 8, 2009)

I can oly cover two cubes...but im only 13 yrs. old...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I get 3 and a half.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I get 3 and a half.



Same here 

How old are you? I am 22


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 8, 2009)

TMOY said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Rachmaninoff's hands were pretty big.
> ...



damn me has small hands at 6.5 inches span from thumb to pinky...i can only comfortably play 9ths but i can force a 10...
damn rachmaninoff...

anyone knows how big qqwref's hands are?


----------

